
The Night a Drone Swarm Descended on Palo Verde Nuclear Power Plant - tomohawk
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/34800/the-night-a-drone-swarm-descended-on-palo-verde-nuclear-power-plant
======
allears
Unreadable. This article is written in a super click-baity, scaremongering
way. There may be some interesting info in here, but it's not worth wading
thru the BS to find out.

